# Hogged/Roached Manes!!!



## RacePony007 (Jul 4, 2009)

Seriously!!! Nobody is out there!!!


----------



## darkwillow (Apr 12, 2009)

I'll get some photos of my lil sis's new pony...her mane was hogged and it's growing out...slowly!! =]


----------



## RacePony007 (Jul 4, 2009)

Bump Bump Bump!


----------



## RacePony007 (Jul 4, 2009)

Bumpy bumpy!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

I've decided to keep Crow shaved 

But it's no pretty siht when it grows out.. first it stands, then half stands, then starts to lie down, then lies dwn but is extremely even..and then I cut it again,.I hate half long ''cut'' manes  I like them shaved or completely grown out..xD



















That's about when I cut it again..after that it was getting thin and scruffy and I lost hope of getting it even acceptably long without having it look uncared for and bad..

And this is him as I keep him, cut as close as I can get  same with the avatar  I keep the forelock tho.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Before lying down 










Me trying to braid it down when it's half-standing..
(ignore the frame and such, we were both learning and my teacher did tell me I was wrong )


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I love the mohawk look! My little arab looks so spunky with his mohawk :]

Don't have any pictures of it growing out because I keep both my horses hogged all the time :]


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

in pollocrosse you have to I love pollocrosse but the mare I would do it on her back is sore


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ Yup, also a plus, don't have to hog for polocrosse as it's already done! Also a plus for campdrafting and sporting.


----------



## equimed (Jun 2, 2009)

Hello Race Pony

In Spain it is correct showing turnout for the Purebred Spanish mares to have their manes 'hogged'.

Here is Quijotita with a clean shave:










And here she is after summer, as the mane started to grow:


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

We hog our mules mane and then let it grow out an inch or two. its a really cute mohawk.


----------

